# Schwinn racer



## Big Moe (Jul 25, 2015)

Got a question. What years were the 2 speed racer's made. Looked on eBay and it seems the later one's were 3 speed. Thanks Big Moe


----------



## Metacortex (Jul 25, 2015)

I believe the last year for the 2-speed Racer was 1966: http://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1961_1970/1966_1011.html





1967 and up catalogs show coaster or 3-speed only: http://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1961_1970/1967_12.html


----------



## Big Moe (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks meta appreciate it.


----------



## Big Moe (Jul 27, 2015)

Well brother Shane picked it up today for me. I just thought it a really clean honest old bike. Ran the #s it's a June 65 deluxe racer with the 2 speed hub.will post better pic's when I get them.


----------



## Bill K (Aug 3, 2015)

Big Moe said:


> Got a question. What years were the 2 speed racer's made. Looked on eBay and it seems the later one's were 3 speed. Thanks Big Moe




I've got a March 1966 Racer in the three speed version.  It looks just like the one you've got.  I'm in the process of restoring it now.


----------

